# ληκτότητα



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2010)

Τον όρο *ληκτότητα* ομολογώ ότι δεν τον ήξερα (δεν εμπίπτει όμως και στον κεντρικό κύκλο των θεμάτων που ασχολούμαι:)). Την άκουσα πρώτη φορά σήμερα, από τον ΥφΟικ Φίλ. Σαχινίδη, στην τηλεόραση, όταν αναφέρθηκε στην αυξημένη ληκτότητα (ή κάπως έτσι) του Μαΐου. Κατάλαβα ότι αναφερόταν στο περίφημο ομόλογο των 9 δις που πρέπει να εξοφληθεί στις 19 του μήνα και η χρήση μού θύμισε απόδοση του όρου maturity (ωρίμανση τον ήξερα εγώ παλιότερα).

Όπως ήταν (μάλλον) αναμενόμενο, στα μεγάλα λεξικά δεν βρήκα κάτι και, μια και δεν έχω εδώ πρόχειρο οικονομικό λεξικό, στράφηκα στο Διαδίκτυο. Ένα από τα πρώτα χρήσιμα γλωσσικά ευρήματα ήταν η επόμενη αναφορά σε κείμενο του τραπεζοοικονομικού χώρου (σχόλιο από τον _Mindkaiser_), στο ιστολόγιο του Ν. Σαραντάκου (σε μια συζήτηση για άλλο ενδιαφέρον γλωσσικό θέμα):“Σε κανένα άνοιγμα έναντι ιδρυμάτων του χρηματοπιστωτικού τομέα, με εναπομένουσα *ληκτότητα* μικρότερη ή ίση των τριών (3) μηνών το οποίο είναι εκπεφρασμένο και χρηματοδοτούμενο στο εθνικό νόμισμα του πιστούχου δεν εφαρμόζεται συντελεστής στάθμισης χαμηλότερος του 20%.”​Ο ίδιος σχολιαστής, μάλιστα, σε νεότερο σχόλιό του, εξηγεί:«Ληκτότητα έχει μεταφραστεί το maturity την οποία, αν με ρωτήσεις, θεωρώ άστοχη επιλογή.»​Δεν είναι μόνος στην αμφισβήτηση της επιλογής. Έχει εξαιρετική παρέα, όπως φαίνεται π.χ. σε αυτό το έγγραφο του τμήματος νομοτεχνικής επεξεργασίας της Βουλής των Ελλήνων, όπου αναφέρεται (επισήμανση δική μου):Με το άρθρο 9 Σχ.ν. προστίθεται νέο άρθρο 37α στο ν.2396/1996. Η παράγραφος 10 του νέου άρθρου 37α φέρει τον τίτλο «Υπολογισμός σε συνάρτηση με τη ληκτότητα». *Ο όρος «ληκτότητα» είναι γλωσσικά ανεπιτυχής. Επιτυχέστερος θα ήταν ίσως ο τίτλος «Υπολογισμός σε συνάρτηση με το διάστημα λήξης».*​Όμως, ο όρος έχει υιοθετηθεί όχι μόνο από το τραπεζικό σύστημα και την αγορά, αλλά και από άλλους σημαντικούς φορείς:Στην Σημείωση 34.4 Ανάλυση Κινδύνου Ρευστότητας στον Πίνακα που αναφέρεται στην ληκτότητα των χρηματοοικονομικών υποχρεώσεων 2007 στη σειρά Προμηθευτές ...
_Ιστότοπος του Χρηματιστηρίου Αθηνών, Ενημερωτικά δελτία εταιρειών (για την ΤΕΡΝΑ ΑΕ)_

... επενδύει αποκλειστικά σε υψηλής ποιότητας μέσα χρηματαγοράς με ληκτότητα ή εναπομένουσα ληκτότητα μεγαλύτερη των 397 ημερών,... 
_Οδηγία οδ144-2007-01 της [ΣτΔρ7χ: κυπριακής] επιτροπής κεφαλαιαγοράς για τις προϋποθέσεις χορήγησης άδειας και λειτουργίας ΚΕΠΕΥ_

Στόχος είναι να μελετηθεί τόσο η επιλογή χρηματοδότησης, όσο και η ληκτότητα της μορφής χρηματοδότησης που θα επιλεγεί.
_Ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη Πα.Πει._

Ανάλογα υποδιαιρείται και το Παθητικό σε κατηγορίες ανάλογα µε την λήξη της απαίτησης. (δηλαδή πόσο γρήγορα λήγει η απαίτηση – καλείται και 'ληκτότητα')
_ΕΜΠ, Σχολή Ναυπηγών Μηχ., Σημειώσεις Λογιστικής και Τεχνικής Ανάλυσης_​Η απορία μου επομένως είναι:

α) Ποιον ακριβώς όρο (ή ποιους όρους) της αγγλικής ορολογίας αποδίδει η ληκτότητα και 
β) Τι απέγινε με την απόδοση maturity = ωρίμανση.


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 24, 2010)

Aπλούστατο, μον ντοκτέρ, η ληκτότητα έφαγε την ωρίμανση. Λάχανο.

Maturity, λοιπόν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2010)

Μια απόπειρα να εξηγήσω την αλλαγή.

1. Δεν συνέβη επειδή οι άνθρωποι των χρηματοοικονομικών συναλλαγών είχαν αρχίσει να μαλλιοτραβιούνται, σαν τους ορθοπεδικούς / ορθοπαιδικούς ένα πράμα, επειδή δεν συμφωνούσαν αν έπρεπε να γράφουν *ωρίμανση* ή *ωρίμαση* (δείτε και σχετικό πλαίσιο σχολίου στο ΛΝΕΓ).

2. _Maturity_ δεν είναι μόνο η ωρίμα(ν)ση, δηλαδή η λήξη — η μέρα που το μήλο είναι έτοιμο να πέσει από τη μηλιά ή να εξοφληθεί το γραμμάτιο ή κάποιος άλλος τίτλος. Και είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι δεν χάνει ο όρος _ωρίμα(ν)ση_ το παιχνίδι επειδή δεν περιλαμβάνουν αυτή τη σημασία τα λεξικά.
_Maturity_, όπως λέει η Investopedia, αλλά και τα παραδείγματα του δόκτορα, κι ας μην το λέει η Wikipedia, είναι και η περίοδος μέχρι τη λήξη: 1. The length of time until the principal amount of a bond must be repaid. 2. The end of the life of a security. Πρόκειται δηλαδή και για «το χρόνο που εναπομένει ως τη λήξη τους», όπως λέει κάποιο κείμενο της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδας. Όταν έχεις όρους όπως _remaining maturity_ (the amount of time left until a bond becomes due), δεν μπορείς να τους μεταφράσεις με όρους όπως _ωρίμα(ν)ση_ ή _λήξη_, αφού πρόκειται για το διάστημα μέχρι την ωρίμανση ή λήξη. Αυτό το φλύαρο καλείται να αποδώσει μονολεκτικά η _ληκτότητα_ σε φράσεις όπως «εναπομένουσα ληκτότητα». Θα είναι αστείο όμως να τη χρησιμοποιεί κανείς με τη δεύτερη από τις παραπάνω σημασίες, εκεί όπου ταιριάζει να πούμε *ωρίμανση* ή *λήξη*.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2010)

> Με το άρθρο 9 Σχ.ν. προστίθεται νέο άρθρο 37α στο ν.2396/1996. Η παράγραφος 10 του νέου άρθρου 37α φέρει τον τίτλο «Υπολογισμός σε συνάρτηση με τη ληκτότητα».
> Ο όρος «ληκτότητα» είναι γλωσσικά ανεπιτυχής. Επιτυχέστερος θα ήταν ίσως ο τίτλος «Υπολογισμός σε συνάρτηση με το διάστημα λήξης».


Και το «διάστημα λήξης» θα ήταν ανεπιτυχές. Πρόκειται για «διάστημα μέχρι τη λήξη».


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και το «διάστημα λήξης» θα ήταν ανεπιτυχές. Πρόκειται για «διάστημα μέχρι τη λήξη».


 
Αφελής ερώτηση άσχετου με τα οικονομικά: το διάστημα μέχρι τη λήξη δεν είναι η διάρκεια; Ή θα ήταν παραπλανητικό στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση; 
Αν είμαι εντελώς εκτός και κολυμπάω στα βαθιά χωρίς σωσίβιο μεσημεριάτικα, παρακαλώ να με αγνοήσετε.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2010)

daeman said:


> Αν είμαι εντελώς εκτός και κολυμπάω στα βαθιά χωρίς σωσίβιο μεσημεριάτικα, παρακαλώ να με αγνοήσετε.


Όχι, ντε. Αν κολυμπάς χωρίς σωσίβιο στα βαθιά, πρέπει να σε σώσει κάποιος. Όχι εγώ, sorry, όμως. Έχω ξεχάσει τα μπρατσάκια μου στη βίλα μου στη Μύκονο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2010)

Υποτίθεται ότι η λήξη ή η ωρίμανση δεν έχουν διάρκεια. Είναι το καταληκτικό σημείο μιας διαδικασίας. Μπορεί να ρωτήσεις την Αλεξάνδρα στο Μέγαρο «Σε πόσην ώρα τελειώνει;» ή «Πόσο θα κάνει ακόμα μέχρι να τελειώσει;» ή «Πόσο διαρκεί η συμφωνία (τάδε του Μάλερ);» αλλά δεν θα μπορούσες να τη ρωτήσεις για τη «διάρκεια της λήξης» ή το «διάστημα της λήξης».


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Όχι, ντε. Αν κολυμπάς χωρίς σωσίβιο στα βαθιά, πρέπει να σε σώσει κάποιος. Όχι εγώ, sorry, όμως. Έχω ξεχάσει τα μπρατσάκια μου στη βίλα μου στη Μύκονο.


 
OK, τότε θα περιμένω αυτές εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> Υποτίθεται ότι η λήξη ή η ωρίμανση δεν έχουν διάρκεια. Είναι το καταληκτικό σημείο μιας διαδικασίας. Μπορεί να ρωτήσεις την Αλεξάνδρα στο Μέγαρο «Σε πόσην ώρα τελειώνει;» ή «Πόσο θα κάνει ακόμα μέχρι να τελειώσει;» ή «Πόσο διαρκεί η συμφωνία (τάδε του Μάλερ);» αλλά δεν θα μπορούσες να τη ρωτήσεις για τη «διάρκεια της λήξης» ή το «διάστημα της λήξης».


 
Προφανώς και δεν θα ρωτούσα για τη διάρκεια ή το διάστημα της λήξης, αλλά θα μπορούσα να ρωτήσω "Πόσο θα διαρκέσει ακόμα;" ή "Πόση είναι η υπολειπόμενη (ή εναπομένουσα) διάρκεια του έργου;" (το β' μόνο αν συνήθιζα να μιλάω έτσι). 
Το πιθανότερο θα ήταν να πω (αν η συμφωνία ήταν βαρετή): "Έχει πολύ ακόμα; Μπούχτισα τον Μάλερ!" 
Κι αν ήμασταν στο γήπεδο, το κλασικό προς τον διαιτητή: "Σφύρα το, ρε!"
Εννοούσα, δηλαδή: διάστημα μέχρι τη λήξη = διάρκεια. 
Τεσπά, παύω, γιατί όπως είπα και παραπάνω, ο Δαίμαν αποφεύγει τα οικονομικά όπως ο δαίμων το λιβάνι.


----------



## SBE (Apr 24, 2010)

daeman said:


> [
> Κι αν ήμασταν στο γήπεδο, το κλασικό προς τον διαιτητή: "Σφύρα το, ρε!"



Θες να πεις "λήχτο, ρε!". 
Μην ξεφεύγουμε από τη λέξη που μας απασχολεί! 


Σοβαρά πάντως, γιατί δε μας κάνει καμιά από τις τόσες λέξεις (ΚΑΙ των μαθηματικών) που σημαίνουν τη χρονική διάρκεια;


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2010)

Α, εγώ δεν κρίνω αν μου αρέσει ο όρος _ληκτότητα_ ούτε έχω διάθεση να προτείνω εναλλακτικό, να κάθεται εδώ και να περνάω να τον κοιτάω. Η _διάρκεια_ (τώρα κατάλαβα) είναι μια απλή λύση, με τα δικά της «αλλά»...

Η _ληκτότητα_ είναι (κανονικά) ιδιότητα. Σαν τη θνητότητα. Ερχόμαστε στον κόσμο και καλό είναι να μην ξεχνάμε τη θνητότητά μας. Και για τις συναλλαγματικές που υπογράφουμε ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχουν ληκτότητα. Επειδή ξεχάσαμε ότι οι συναλλαγματικές έχουν ληκτότητα, θα τις πληρώσουμε τώρα όλες μαζί, λίγο πιο ακριβά απ' όσο αν ήμασταν νοικοκυρεμένος λαός. Κουράγιο, Έλληνες. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και η θνητότητα.


----------

